# Electronic Toy And Security



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Got this from someone today.

Don't know or care if the stories are true but the moral of the stories ring true enough that I wanted to share with everyone.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

This gives us something to think about with all our new electronic technology.

GPS 
A couple of weeks ago a friend told me that someone she knew had their car broken into while they were at a football match. Their car was parked on the green which was adjacent to the football stadium and specially allotted to football fans. Things stolen from the car included a garage door remote control, some money and a GPS which had been prominently mounted on the dashboard.

When the victims got home, they found that their house had been ransacked and just about everything worth anything had been stolen.

The thieves had used the GPS to guide them to the house. They then used the garage remote control to open the garage door and gain entry to the house. The thieves knew the owners were at the football game, they knew what time the game was scheduled to finish and so they knew how much time they had to clean out the house. It would appear that they had brought a truck to empty the house of its contents.

MOBILE PHONE

I never thought of this.......

This lady has now changed her habit of how she lists her names on her mobile phone after her handbag was stolen. Her handbag, which contained her cell phone, credit card, wallet... Etc...was stolen. 
20 minutes later when she called her hubby, from a pay phone telling him what had happened, hubby says 'I received your text asking about our Pin number and I've replied a little while ago.' 
When they rushed down to the bank, the bank staff told them all the money was already withdrawn. The thief had actually used the stolen cell phone to text 'hubby' in the contact list and got hold of the pin number. Within 20 minutes he had withdrawn all the money from their bank account.

Moral of the lesson:

Do not disclose the relationship between you and the people in your contact list. 
Avoid using names like Home, Honey, Hubby, Sweetheart, Dad, Mom, etc.... 
And very importantly, when sensitive info is being asked through texts, CONFIRM by calling back. 
Also, when you're being text by friends or family to meet them somewhere, be sure to call back to confirm that the message came from them. If you don't reach them, be very careful about going places to meet 'family and friends' who text you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Our local police have been warning everyone about the gps issue.

As for the cell phone and text message issue, we don't know how to send text messages, so that means we are safe!


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Never could have happened in Cleveland...

Lately we leave the Browns games in disgust by halftime and would have caught the crooks while
they were breaking in the house.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Fanatical1 said:


> Lately we leave the Browns games in disgust by halftime and would have caught the crooks while
> they were breaking in the house.


Wait a minute... people still go to Browns games?!?!?!









/All in good jest!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Whew! I guess I am OK - don't have a cell phone or a GPS!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> Whew! I guess I am OK - don't have a cell phone or a GPS!!


Still livin' in the 90's eh? ;-) Good decade.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

WOW!!!!
That makes you really think about things

Don


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

I got the same e-mail from a friend who says it happened to a friend here at a falcons game. I could not confirm this happening to the friend.
My reply the E-mail was: I would rather have my home, spouse and family in my cell phone, that way If I ever (or my kids ever) get into an accident or something then the EMS.Police could get a hold of someone to let them know whats going on and not have to call everyone in the phone list to try and locate family. I carry my phone everywhere and never leave it unattended. As for the GPS keep it off the dash and out of site when not in use. 
If someone breaks into your car they can get the address off registration and just break a window (happens all the time).
Who on earth would give a pin number in a text on unsecured e-mail.

Just my .02


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

This is more of a hoax than anything else!

http://www.snopes.com/crime/intent/gps.asp

I always check things out on SNOPES before I spread them further. I wish more people would do the same.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Dub said:


> Whew! I guess I am OK - don't have a cell phone or a GPS!!


Still livin' in the 90's eh? ;-) Good decade.
[/quote]

hehe...more like the 70's


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Whew! I guess I am OK - don't have a cell phone or a GPS!!


Still livin' in the 90's eh? ;-) Good decade.
[/quote]

hehe...more like the 70's








[/quote]
LOL!!!


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't dispute it being a hoax, I figured that when I posted it originally however; I thought the mere fact that they were plausible stories warranted the posting.

You know how people are. By the very nature of the fact that this is out there it probably is already giving some wacko ideas.


----------



## DieselDave (Apr 6, 2008)

We stayed at the KOA in virginia beach this summer that has signs posted from the local police warning about people breaking into cars at the beach. They suggested taking your garage door opener and vehicle registration with you, instead of leaving them in the car. Thieves would break into cars, assuming the whole family was going to be at the beach for at least a few hours, get their home address from their vehicle registration and use the garage door opener to get into the garage/house.

A guess they'd have to use their own GPS to find the directions to your house.









David

PS I'd "recommend" the KOA in virginia beach if you love the smell of jet fuel in the morning... combined with the sound of them taking off a stone's throw above your head. Did I also mention the flies? We couldn't eat outside until we went to the store and bought fly paper. Imagine Mom trying to help the three little ones eat, while Dad holds the fly paper inches above the food to try and catch the invading army as they land. I think I caught over 30 flies the first meal.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

Sounds like good info to make you stop and think. We cant remember to grab the gps on the way out of the house so it won't be an issue of them using it to find our house. If they get the gps they found the house first. DH says that he doesn't need the gps cause I tell him where to go all the time







this is the reason I no longer carry a purse. I cant remember to grab it and i don't want anyone else to grab it for me. It is sad that we even have to stop and think about all of the things crooks do anyway.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

DieselDave said:


> PS I'd "recommend" the KOA in virginia beach if you love the smell of jet fuel in the morning... combined with the sound of them taking off a stone's throw above your head.


Ditto on the VA beach KOA. Nice place but has many issues. The week we were there they had an air show AND a carrier was leaving for which they had to fly out all the air craft. You have no idea how many air planes a carrier holds.

I love our troupes and I didn't complain once about them flying around but I sure wondered what genius built a camp ground right at the end of a navel base air station.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

i know my gps requires a 4 digit pin before guiding you to my house and my cell phone requires a password if left idle for an hour or shut off.


----------

